# Why Warp9 motor says up to 192 volts?



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Ben

I have no idea why they are stating 192 volts but, I wouldn't apply anything over 170 volts (actually to be safe 160ish IMO). I just talked to George Hampstra on this not long ago who stated they'll take 170 volts (to the motor). Here's a look at what might happen if you try to push more volts than that at it here:

http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/ouch/Woodburn+flashover/DSCN1337.jpg.html

The Zilla controller can be programmed to limit the voltage going to the motor from the big voltage packs you see people running. Anyway just hoping to prevent you from having a nasty day (or at least your motor from having one . 

Hope this helps.
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric
http://hitorqueelectric.com/


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

how much voltage will the warP 11 handle??


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

The Warp11's are also subject to the same 170 volts maximum. Larger motor but wound about the same I'd imagine. I've yet to have my face inside of a Warp11 though so am just going more on a hunch here. Per George Hampstra (NetGain) he stated all their motors are "able" to take "up to" 170 volts. Unless you're a racer looking for a record I strongly advise people to limit their voltages to their motors. The Warp's are advanced to 12.5 degrees vs the Advance's (FB1) at 10 degrees so I'd limit the ADC's to 160- volts or risk frying your brush rigging per my previous link.

Let's look at John Wayland as an example though, when he launches White Zombie and asks the Zilla to give all it's got, his 360 volt battery pack sags to something like 160+- volts! Now, if we take the 1000 watt per HP rule (accounts for losses) and let's EVen be conservative here 1500 amps X 160 volts will get you 240HP, and if you fed that through an 11" motor the torque would probably break stuff. Anyway, as a motor guy who gets to see real world failure points, it's just not worth trying to push to many volts through your motor. Adding a little more brush advance can let it accept a bit higher voltage but it's hard on the motor and makes for unhappy motor life, so please protect your investment, or cry to me latter, and I hate to see grown man cry 

Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric
http://hitorqueelectric.com/


----------



## Ben_Ryan (Dec 31, 2007)

hey Jim,
if I stay around the 160 volt area will I be able to get to the range of about 45-50 miles? 

I looked at the specs of the electric yaris and he is running a warp9 motor with 216 volts with a zilla 1k controller. I guess he is adjusting through the controller like you said. any thoughts,
http://www.electricyaris.com/


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I swapped a few Emails with George Hampstra recently, he explained to me that although the theoretical voltage is 192, it will sag significantly when you start pushing high current through it and you are using lead acid batteries (lithium typically has very little voltage drop). He did make sure I understood that 170v is the maximum recommended though, even if some have claimed to have pushed 192v. All in moderation, I guess.


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Ben

Recapping that my input is grounded more toward motors, and this strays from the thread topic (always nice to start a new thread so people know where to look for it)(I think) lol. Anyway, here's my take on range (and I am no expert). I see range as a hard thing to "box in" per se as there are so many factors that determine it. I think it's Myles' old 1927? Melbern that quoted 100 mile range, but at 20 MPH. To double the speed takes 8 times the power so speed is going to effect your range far more than staying below 160 volts. People are using higher current because of the volts up amps down rule (for a lack of a better word) 100 volts at just 10 amps will get you 1 HP to the ground at 48 volts it take over 20 amps to make the same power so it's basically easier to make HP with a higher voltage.

Another thing is not all batteries are equal, so EVen the battery guru's would need to know what type an AH they are. Fifty mile range is doable but I think some that claim it couldn't do it (just saying take a grain of salt with others quoted ranges). Anyway hopefully some of the batt guys can chime in. Maybe make a range calc thread, knowing additional info on batt type ect.
Hope I didn't ramble, kind of tired tonight, I think I need more coffee 
Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric
http://www.hitorqueelectric.com/


----------



## Hadleigh Reid (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello,

Can you please tell me what the deal is with current discharge rates? If the WarP 9 can take 1000amps and 160volts say, how should i set up my lithium battery pack? Does the voltage sag much? Does 10c mean much when dealing with discharge rates?

This is a little confusing, please help


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Torque Electric said:


> Hey Ben
> 
> I have no idea why they are stating 192 volts but, I wouldn't apply anything over 170 volts (actually to be safe 160ish IMO). I just talked to George Hampstra on this not long ago who stated they'll take 170 volts (to the motor). Here's a look at what might happen if you try to push more volts than that at it here:
> 
> ...


I have a link here to prove that you're right (statistics for Warp Motors):
http://www.evsource.com/tls_transwarp11.php

However, on that source I just provided you, it says that a transWarp 11"HighVoltage can take up to 288 volts!
Remember, according to your claimed tests, the stats on this web are right.

What are your thoughts?

PS: I'm planning on using 2 TransWarp11 HV for EV conversion on highway (2 because the stats says 2200lb limit per motor, 2x = 4400lb motor,my van).

PPS:HV Warp11, okay for automatic transmission? Or do I have to get a TransWarp11 HV? What is the difference anyways?


----------

